# New Vostok Amphibia 090 Case Finally Out.



## Kutusov

Bit of a let down IMHO... this could have been something very special for Vostok, with a very similar case to the MKII Amphibia. As it is, seems to be a poor man's version of the 1967...

Black and blue dials, batons or Italian style numbers:





































Polished and no sun-burst brushing of the case like the old ones... also notice the bracelet, folded links (3rd picture)!!! 

At least the price is cheap: 2106 roubles, so the same as the other Amphibias.


----------



## Rotundus

a nato might cheer it up a but


----------



## Kutusov

A but with two "t"s, I fully agree with you! :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

Poor indeed. The 1967 style hands would have been a great improvement. I can't believe they're still using a version of the worlds worst bracelet after all these years too....

Is it solid stainless steel or chromed?


----------



## Kutusov

SS... (Edit: Don't know about the bezel but I'm guessing that one is plated like the rest of the Amphibias and Komandirskies at this price point)

Apparently , the only one available right now is the blue one with numbers. The other versions haven't left the factory yet.


----------



## William_Wilson

The first one looks nice.

Later,

William


----------



## Draygo

Slightly disappointing. But on reflection, only slightly.

If you see it as a) a new dial for the Amphibia (the existing ones are an acquired taste after all), b ) no date setting (yay!) and c) a slightly more elegant version of the Ministry case (which I'm a fan of), then it adds up to a big plus, especially at the standard price.

If it had paddle hands and a better bracelet it'd be a nearly-1967... and I've got two of those









I think I'll be ordering one of the black dials for a new, no-date-change beater. On a 'nylon one-piece' strap. 

Edit: you can't type a b followed by a bracket... turns it into a smiley with shades. All fine, unless you're into lists...


----------



## martinzx

I nearly posted this, but could not be bothered to blank out a famous seller in the pics 

I think there really great for the price, & a job well done for Vostok listening to their customers feedback & acting upon it.......................

It would have been nice for a SS bezel, thats my only complaint, but at the price it is great, but I would have paid more for SS.

Regarding the hands I think they made a correct decision , yes the bracelet is SS afaik

Cheers Martin


----------



## Stinch

I think the black dial versions look OK. What is the case size?


----------



## mel

For around Â£44, you can't argue VFM isn't spot on







Not bad at all, and should continue the marque onwards to aficionados and newcomers alike - 0 - still got a wobbly crown anyone? :lol:


----------



## Draygo

mel said:


> For around Â£44, you can't argue VFM isn't spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all, and should continue the marque onwards to aficionados and newcomers alike - 0 - still got a wobbly crown anyone? :lol:


Mel, I'm sure you're just being cheeky and you do know that the wobbly crown is a very clever bit of engineering. To quote the WUS thread on Vostok design (for others' sake  )

"... the Amphibia crown and stem assembly incoporates a clutch between the two pieces, hidden inside the crown: they are coupled only when the crown is pulled slightly away from the stem, otherwise they are decoupled and the crown wobbles somewhat in relation to the stem. During winding - and time setting - the crown needs to be manually pulled away slightly as it does not incorporate an internal spring, eliminating the pressures imparted on the keyless works, and the inherent "wobble" prevents the stem from getting bent.

When the crown is screwed in, the clutch de-couples, which means the crown and case become one unit, and the movement and stem become another. In the unlikely event of serious shock, where the movement moves minutely within the case, this decoupling means that the stem would never bear any load, and the wide clearance between the stem and stem tube facilitates that. The conventional designs do not offer this built-in protection."

I have now de-mounted from my high horse


----------



## chris.ph

i love the "wobbles somewhat" in your post draygo, you could use some of the stems in my komaderskis for gearsticks they move so much. on the amphibia i quite like it but i like cheap chinese tat so its not that much of a recommendation :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

God dang it, I want to like it but I can't... Vostok, please please please give us a finish like the old one or, at least, a brushed finish!! (I'm out of Scot-Brite pads :lol: )


----------



## mel

Draygo said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> For around Â£44, you can't argue VFM isn't spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all, and should continue the marque onwards to aficionados and newcomers alike - 0 - still got a wobbly crown anyone? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel, I'm sure you're just being cheeky and you do know that the wobbly crown is a very clever bit of engineering. To quote the WUS thread on Vostok design (for others' sake  )
> 
> "... the Amphibia crown and stem assembly incoporates a clutch between the two pieces, hidden inside the crown: they are coupled only when the crown is pulled slightly away from the stem, otherwise they are decoupled and the crown wobbles somewhat in relation to the stem. During winding - and time setting - the crown needs to be manually pulled away slightly as it does not incorporate an internal spring, eliminating the pressures imparted on the keyless works, and the inherent "wobble" prevents the stem from getting bent.
> 
> When the crown is screwed in, the clutch de-couples, which means the crown and case become one unit, and the movement and stem become another. In the unlikely event of serious shock, where the movement moves minutely within the case, this decoupling means that the stem would never bear any load, and the wide clearance between the stem and stem tube facilitates that. The conventional designs do not offer this built-in protection."
> 
> I have now de-mounted from my high horse
Click to expand...

Yes indeedy Drago, I have a few manual and auto BOctok pieces, including the seldom seen resin cased manual wind. I decided COLLECTING one of each BOCTOK would be a good idea till I counted the variations in JL, s book  :rofl2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Actually, I rather like them 

BTW, you know that thing about me not being allowed to ban Monster & Proplof owners?

Well, nobody mentioned anything about weirdos who insist on putting natos on Russian watches









*BE AFRAID!! BE VERY AFRAID!!!*










:rofl2:


----------



## Draygo




----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, nobody mentioned anything about weirdos who insist on putting natos on Russian watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BE AFRAID!! BE VERY AFRAID!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl2:


Hah!!! Now I have a mod on my side!!! I can stop looking for one of these on ebay! :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

Double


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, nobody mentioned anything about weirdos who insist on putting natos on Russian watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BE AFRAID!! BE VERY AFRAID!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah!!! Now I have a mod on my side!!! I can stop looking for one of these on ebay! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Don`t worry, after some high level negotiations with the Pentagon we have been allowed the use of these...


----------



## mel

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Do they use Li-On batteries perchance? Seems that Boeing are having slight problems just now - - - - :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, nobody mentioned anything about weirdos who insist on putting natos on Russian watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BE AFRAID!! BE VERY AFRAID!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah!!! Now I have a mod on my side!!! I can stop looking for one of these on ebay! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don`t worry, after some high level negotiations with the Pentagon we have been allowed the use of these...
Click to expand...

Oh yeah!! :thumbup:

Russian watch owners who wear them on NATO straps... we know where you live!


----------



## Lampoc

I just checked out Meranom's facebook page and apparently this may be coming out soon with a sandblasted case and paddle hands. Sweet!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I just checked out Meranom's facebook page and apparently this may be coming out soon with a sandblasted case and paddle hands. Sweet!


If that's true, I might get one!

What about this?










I think it was you who posted it on TZ... any news?


----------



## Draygo

^ That one's from a rumour/doomed project of a few years ago, I think.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> ^ That one's from a rumour/doomed project of a few years ago, I think.


Oh, damn it... I was really hopping to see that one done at 1967 quality levels... it would be a brilliant looking watch!


----------



## iloper

that one i LIKE


----------



## Draygo

I couldn't resistâ€¦ mainly because I've always liked the idea of a 'beater' Amphibia without a date.

Straight out of the box - just seconds before the (new style, slightly improved, but unwearable) bracelet is removedâ€¦










and on to the only spare 22mm strap I had that wouldn't upset the natives


















It's pretty much what you'd expect, I think: it feels just like an Amphibia with a better than normal dial design. The wider lugs over the type II is an improvement, I think but it has lost the type II's brushed case surface. It goes without saying that it is nowhere near the quality of the 1967 in any regard.

Here's a quick couple of comparison shots:

Next to a type II:



















Next to a 1967:










And a case-side view of all three:










It's too shiny, so it may get a DIY case brushing. And I think I'll add a black bezel.

My conclusion is that it's as expectedâ€¦ no more, no less. At least Vostok are producing new things. I hope they widen their horizons slightly toward the 1967-end of the market, though.


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks for the review! Pretty much what I expected and I hope Vostok listens to the feedback on Facebook... get us this watch with a brushed finish FFS!!! We're not even asking for that beautiful sun-burst finish on the original one...

Profile pictures are very interesting, I like that raised, UFO bezel on the new one... I wouldn't swap that if I was you. You will have to remove it if you're going to brush the case though (I'm guessing the bezel is plated brass as usual?).

Also easy to see the difference in quality/finish/care between a regular Amphibia and the 1967... Amazing to think that their best watch was done during their hardest times.


----------



## Lampoc

Sandblasted case!


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Sandblasted case!


Nice! How D'you do that, then? (Perhaps it would have been better to ask *before* I had a go at brushing mine... :lol: )


----------



## Lampoc

It wasn't me. I stole the photo from Meranom's facebook page


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> It wasn't me. I stole the photo from Meranom's facebook page


Aaaah! Bead-blasted case plus paddle hands and they're on to a winner...!


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I might have to buy one of these...


----------



## Draygo

Now with brushed case top, black bezel and mesh...




























...although I think the original bezel is going back on...


----------



## Kutusov

Nice!!! Just to point out something, you probably should have kept one way only brushing, one can tell the vertical movement on the sides and the horizontal on the top and bottom. Or maybe trying the old sun-burst effect!! :lol: :lol: (should be near to impossible getting that...)

As to the bezel, have you seen the new Vostok one offered as an alternative?










Looks pretty nice, it's similar to the vintage ones and it actually can be used for something :lol: (well, more or less... still no click in place...)


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Nice!!! Just to point out something, you probably should have kept one way only brushing, one can tell the vertical movement on the sides and the horizontal on the top and bottom. Or maybe trying the old sun-burst effect!! :lol: :lol: (should be near to impossible getting that...)


:lol: Yeah, I tried that! A good theory, but impossible without removing the crystal, I reckon. It looks better in the flesh than on the badly lit photos, honest









Please note, though, that the sides are left polished. 

Actually, joking aside, I think I can improve the brushing. I think a slightly finer Scotchbrite thing plus - this seems to work - a bit more of a post-brushing going over with a cape cod to take the edges off...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> As to the bezel, have you seen the new Vostok one offered as an alternative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty nice, it's similar to the vintage ones and it actually can be used for something :lol: (well, more or less... still no click in place...)


...and steel, too, according to rumours and seems backed up by this photo...

Hurrah!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Actually, joking aside, I think I can improve the brushing. I think a slightly finer Scotchbrite thing plus - this seems to work - a bit more of a post-brushing going over with a cape cod to take the edges off...


When I first read about the Scotchbrite thing for brushed finishes they mentioned a red pad. It was over at WUS and maybe they have that on the US. I've never seen a red Scotchbrite pad around here and I don't recall ver seeing one on the UK also. Or Spain for that matter.



Draygo said:


> ...and steel, too, according to rumours and seems backed up by this photo...
> 
> Hurrah!


They speak with forked tongues, Dave... it's plated brass as usual. Check Meranon, they state that there.


----------



## dowsing

Looks great Dave, I'd keep the black bezel on. It matches nicely.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> They speak with forked tongues, Dave... it's plated brass as usual.


Argh. :taz:



dowsing said:


> Looks great Dave, I'd keep the black bezel on. It matches nicely.


Cheers Carl - maybe I'll leave it until Vostok produce a nice brushed steel one...


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Sandblasted case!





Kutusov said:


> Well, I might have to buy one of these...


The sand blasted 090 is now in stock at Meranom. (Code 090916M.)

Just saying.


----------



## dowsing

Draygo said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandblasted case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I might have to buy one of these...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sand blasted 090 is now in stock at Meranom. (Code 090916M.)
> 
> Just saying.
Click to expand...

I've heard that they may be doing the paddle hands also, any idea when they would be on sale?


----------



## Draygo

dowsing said:


> I've heard that they may be doing the paddle hands also, any idea when they would be on sale?


No idea I'm afraid, Carl... but there seems to something in the water at Chistopol at the moment, so it's worth keeping a regular eye on the affiliated sellers' sites, I think.

This one is tempting as it is, but even more of a no-brainier with paddle hands.


----------



## Kutusov

The sandblasted case is but only the black, non-numbered dial for now. And that alternative bezel is still not in stock...

BTW, on their limited edition Radio Room tab there's also a plain black dial. What's so special about that one?


----------

